# ?Dumb? Who here brews there own gear?



## Massive G (Feb 12, 2018)

Figured I'd ask since this is the section.

I lost my HRT doc, due to medical records conditions etc- meaning my endo won't give me test cause my hemo says no. I don't for the most part like buying premade/labeled gear cause I like to know what went in mine and end up baking the other guys stuff anyway.

Anyway let's just say SWIM brewed up alot of stuff back in the day -
used selective re-crystallization of trenbelone acetate from pellets and synovex-H Test prop with estrogen cleaver.

Oil choices were cottonseed or sesamee seed are easily obtainable and if you can cook a meal you can learn to make your own for peace of mind. 

And the guys from the late 90's on up will remember Eye of Newt - where we got oils from and solvents like BA. There was one guy that kept saying he had a magic solution for fina kits and got pissed when it was revealed it was simply BB and a little BA. All you had to do was looking on an Upjohn Test Bottle and see. LOL

These days pretty much grape seed oil, small amount of solvents and powders (sponsors) are everywhere so it's not too hard to blend it up on your own.

I see  a lot of chat around primo and masteron and other stuff I never tried, but nothing ever beat the bread and butter below:

Test and an Anabolic (Deca EQ)
Hell they even have powders -sustanon 250, Test phenylprop, test undeconoate and a lot of bases without esters.

glassware hot plates scales and even stirring rods if that's your thing..if you can cook a meal you can learn to brew your own gear at very high quality standards.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 12, 2018)

*carrier oil*

I see a lot of chatter around the carrier oil miglyol

Haven't seen so much excitement since people were worked up over ethyl oleate.

Found this searching on the web.

_Miglyol 840 vs 812: What’s the Difference?
Many chemical compounds share similar names. Miglyol is one such oil. Miglyol 812 and 840 are recognized for their ability to improve concentrations of research chemicals and cosmetics, as well as their high stability against oxidation, but what is the difference? One of them is used for research purposes to reduce body weight and abdominal fat.
What is Miglyol 840?
Miglyol 840 is a propylene glycol diester, It comes from saturated plant fatty acids chain lengths of C8 and C10. A fatty acid is a carbon chain that play a role in metabolic fuel for membranes, but they are also used for industrial purposes as a stabilizer. A saturated fatty acid means that it is filled with hydrogen and has an even number of carbon atoms in its chain, about 12-22.

Miglyol 840 is a pure product that is highly desired by pharmaceutical and cosmetic industries because it has few to no additives, it has minimal additives, and it is a clear, colorless liquid that allows for a product to be spread across the skin, it is a non-greasy formula, it is water resistant, it has a low viscosity, and its non-oxidizing. If Miglyol 840 is used for injection, it acts as a solubilizer, and its low viscosity is desired as a carrier.

When researchers and other manufacturers buy miglyol 840 online, they have to do so in large quantities.
What is Miglyol 812?
Miglyol 812 is also a clear neutral oil. Miglyol 812 is a liquid form of an MCT oil. An MCT oil is a medium-chain triglyceride. A medium-chain triglyceride is a man-made fat that that is partially manmade. It is identified by the way the carbon atoms are rearranged in the structure. Many people use MCTs, which are typically derived from coconut and palms oils and dairy fats, for improved diet and weight management.

According to the Cleveland Clinic, MCTs decrease metabolic syndrome, reduce abdominal obesity, and boost weight loss. Like miglyol 840, miglyol 812 is desired in toxicology and pharmaceuticals because it improves the solubility and absorption of injectables and oral compounds. Miglyol is soluble at 20 degrees Celsius. Additional properties of miglyol 812 are spreadability, penetration-promoting application, and high stability compared to natural oils. When used as a lotion, cream, or any other spreadable application, miglyol 812 is permeable and non-greasy; therefore, it does not obstruct the skin’s natural respiration.

Whether you use miglyol 812 or miglyol 840, it is recommended you filter the oil before use, even if you buy directly from the manufacturer. It is better to err on the side of caution. Even if the miglyol sold online says it is made with raw materials and is already filtered, always take the extra step yourself to ensure you get any contaminants out. While natural oils may seem like a better solution for your needs, it is important to consider miglyol compounds because they are manufactured in a way that ensures stability and purity. They can also be more cost effective_.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 12, 2018)

I've never brewed but want to follow this thread, it should be a good one.

On a side note for me personally I've been looking at mast and primo trying to figure out if they are as bad at raising hemoglobin as deca and EQ are.  Seems to be the interest of several people I've spoken too bc they can't use the deca or EQ due to RBC increases

looking forward to this thread and seeing what the cooks have to say


----------



## Steelex (Feb 12, 2018)

Home brew is the way to go. If you have an IQ over 12 you can brew.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 12, 2018)

kevin666 said:


> I've never brewed but want to follow this thread, it should be a good one.
> 
> On a side note for me personally I've been looking at mast and primo trying to figure out if they are as bad at raising hemoglobin as deca and EQ are.  Seems to be the interest of several people I've spoken too bc they can't use the deca or EQ due to RBC increases
> 
> looking forward to this thread and seeing what the cooks have to say



I would love to do Primo or Masteron - for that reason - people don't show the spike on it like deca EQ but I think it's tough on the hairline and I don't wanna drive my hair away at my age...every follicle counts.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 12, 2018)

seems like a lot of benefits:

-cost
-supply
-you know if you did it clean and sanitary
-you could get the raw tested once instead of testing from sponsors on each order


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 12, 2018)

Massive G said:


> I would love to do Primo or Masteron - for that reason - people don't show the spike on it like deca EQ but I think it's tough on the hairline and I don't wanna drive my hair away at my age...every follicle counts.



Cool, that's what I was hoping to hear ... that Primo and Mast aren't as bad as deca or EQ, not the hairline thing.

Do you know how Primo and Deca compare to good old test in terms of raising RBC? I'm already donating frequently just for my TRT


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 14, 2018)

Always best to home brew if you can. Only thing is you gotta make sure you get what you order. 
On a side note can’t wait for the testing to start on some raws.


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey massive have you brewed with mct oil? I’m bout to try this soon. I’ll post up in brew forum when I do.


----------



## Steelex (Feb 14, 2018)

MCT oil is great. Pins smooth.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 14, 2018)

Steelex said:


> Home brew is the way to go. If you have an IQ over 12 you can brew.



your posts are like from a 12 year old ...is there a 50 post limit over here too for sponsors? Shit gets old.


----------



## Massive G (Feb 14, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Hey massive have you brewed with mct oil? I’m bout to try this soon. I’ll post up in brew forum when I do.



Hey -yes I have it's real easy to work with and great for sub-Q shots.
As with everything don't go to high on the solvents or powders.
Keep them in range, many people use 20% BB which is waaaay too much...1% BA and 5-7% BB is good for me.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 14, 2018)

Liquid coconut oil (mct) is available at most health for stores.

Ak


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 15, 2018)

Got mine at a sprouts here in Cali.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 15, 2018)

Love sprouts.

Ak


----------



## Pusher (Jul 15, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Hey massive have you brewed with mct oil? I’m bout to try this soon. I’ll post up in brew forum when I do.





I supplied quite a few guys with SEO made from MCT & BA back in 2000-01, even had one guy drawing it straight out of the GNC Bottle and shooting into his calves... And I did the same with delts. Never N infection.

Since home brewing my own line, I always used grapeseed oil because it's been the thinnest I can find and guys don't complain about having squeeze the hell out of a plunger to shoot the shit like they do or like they did when I started out with cottonseed oil


----------

